# Do I Need 3G Kindle?



## LawrenceU

Well, I have been thinking about a Kindle. Can I tether a Kindle using my phone as I do with my laptop when needed?


----------



## Skyler

I don't think you can, no.

Although you can share your laptop's internet connection with the Kindle. So I guess you could tether your phone to your laptop and tether your laptop to your Kindle. I don't know how well that would work.


----------



## LawrenceU

I'm just wondering, because I have wifi in the house. It is almost everywhere I study. 

Other than downloading books what is the 3G connection's function?


----------



## pauldrakedsd

The 3G/Wifi is also used for Browsing the internet. It can come in handy when you are doing quick research, it alows you to hope on Wiki real fast and find out some back ground info. If you use the internet while your on 3G it will charge your Amazon account, if you do it while connected to Wifi it does not charge you. 

There are also apps that you can read your Kindle on Computer, Phone, Kindle and many other devices. 

Kindle over all for book readers, is worth it. Also i know a lot of missionaries that are going to the Kindle, because they cannot take their entire library overseas when they go, but with the Kindle they can save space and take a lot of books. 

Hope this helps, God Bless.


----------



## Marrow Man

The cheaper ($139) version has wifi capability, and that may be all you need. If you have a home network and/or frequently free wifi places, then 3G probably isn't necessary.


----------



## Skyler

pauldrakedsd said:


> If you use the internet while your on 3G it will charge your Amazon account, if you do it while connected to Wifi it does not charge you.



Um, since when? Last time I checked the 3G was free.


----------



## KMK

I do not have 3G and don't need it. If I need to get on line I can use the Macbook or Blackberry or the iPad or the iPod touch etc. etc.


----------



## pauldrakedsd

Skyler said:


> Um, since when? Last time I checked the 3G was free.



It did for me? hmm... I will have to look into, thanks for the info.


----------



## Skyler

pauldrakedsd said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, since when? Last time I checked the 3G was free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did for me? hmm... I will have to look into, thanks for the info.
Click to expand...

 
It charges your account to subscribe to blogs or newspapers, I think. Not to use the experimental web browser.


----------



## Mike Southerland

pauldrakedsd said:


> If you use the internet while your on 3G it will charge your Amazon account, if you do it while connected to Wifi it does not charge you.



I'm thinking you might be referring to transferring personal documents (having them sent to the Kindle). There is a per megabyte charge for doing that over 3G. I'm thinking you can do that over wifi for free. I have the DX (3G only), so whenever I want to do that, I just use the USB cable.

But to simply access the browser, post a quote from a book on facebook, or have books purchased from Amazon delivered to your Kindle over 3G is free.


----------



## kodos

If you have WiFi access whenever you feel like buying a book, then you don't need a 3G Kindle. I have the WiFi Kindle and have never needed the 3G functionality. I've never used the e-Ink browser on the Kindle 3. It's pretty terrible.

If your phone operates as a mobile hotspot, you can use it. If your laptop can create a ad-hoc WiFi network, you could use that.

I love reading on my Kindle, esp. with the cover with the built-in light.


----------



## jambo

If you have wifi in the home then you do not require a 3g kindle. The basic one would do.


----------



## Tripel

I have wifi in the home, but got the 3G anyway. It's not a lot extra, and there have been the occasional times when it was nice to jump on the internet really quick while out and about.

And for those debating 3G cost, no, there is no additional cost for use of the 3G. Amazon covers all 3G expenses.


----------

